
Show HN: SearchTrack - The home for your research. Product Demo YC W2017. - animeshk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ0_7ndPV7o
======
animeshk
My team and I have built SearchTrack. It's the easiest way to save and
organize the best links around any topic, collaborate with peers while doing
so and make this research available to others looking for it.

This way, we're building a knowledge-sharing community where people compile
their research around any topic and share it with the world.

Would appreciate feedback and suggestions. Thanks.

